# Vintage Bike ride and show at the bicycle museum of america New Bremen OHIO



## npence (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the Second Annual Vintage bicycle ride and show on June 25, 2011 from 9am-12pm at the Crown Pavilion directly south of the bicycle museum (large green roof) and can ride bikes to the bicycle museum and take a look at all of there bicycle over 1000 of them.The museum address is 7 west monroe street. New Bremen Ohio. if you have any questions please feel free to call me at 937-489-9370 hope to see you there. Here are pics from last years show.



[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]
[]

[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 6, 2011)

cool, please post more pics, I was only 2.5hr out from there two weekends ago, I went to Indy for the big race, and really wanted to to get out to New Bremen, I actually donated many parts to restore the Pee Wee Herman X1 they have there.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 9, 2011)

Missed it last year but I plan to be there this time.........hope its a good turnout!


----------



## npence (Jun 15, 2011)

only a week and a half away. hope to see you there. THanks,Nate


----------



## npence (Jun 19, 2011)

One week to go I have doors prizes that are going to be given out every half hour till Noon and will be having a slow drag. hope to see you there.


----------



## npence (Jun 22, 2011)

This saturday dont miss out on the fun.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be there with a couple friends, looks like its gonna be nice weather...........bringing my slowest bike for the slow drag!


----------



## npence (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Don glad to hear you will make it would like to see them elgin twin bars in person. see you saturday.


----------

